# Pierce shaft drive



## npence (Jan 19, 2017)

Finally finished this pierce shaft drive any info on year would be great. Most of the nickel has been redone but paint and nickel on frame is original. Decided to leave frame original after I nickel plated some of the parts which where in worse shape then the other stuff. 

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## olderthandirt (Jan 19, 2017)

very nice machine  do you plan to ride this bike ?


----------



## 1938airflow (Jan 19, 2017)

Very cool fork


----------



## npence (Jan 19, 2017)

olderthandirt said:


> very nice machine  do you plan to ride this bike ?




I might it is a very tall frame for sure. Might have to find a way to get the seat a little lower. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olderthandirt (Jan 19, 2017)

wood blocks tie wrapped to pedals or bottom of shoes or both ,leg extensions ?


----------



## npence (Jan 19, 2017)

olderthandirt said:


> wood blocks tie wrapped to pedals or bottom of shoes or both ,leg extensions ?




What is funny I'm 6'4 and feel like this frame is a little tall. I haven't sat on it yet so might fit just right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian R. (Jan 19, 2017)

Gorgeous!


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 19, 2017)

Very nice!!!  And you don't see too many "Sanger" bars on bikes these days. Great choice!


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 19, 2017)

What dreams are made of..................:eek:
Great job on that leather also!


----------



## Wcben (Jan 19, 2017)

Beautiful bike Nate!


----------



## locomotion (Jan 20, 2017)

Beautiful expensive bicycle, some rare parts on an overall rare bicycles!  Congrats!!!
May I ask, Is the seat leather restored? and if so, I would like to know who did the great job!


----------



## npence (Jan 20, 2017)

locomotion said:


> Beautiful expensive bicycle, some rare parts on an overall rare bicycles!  Congrats!!!
> May I ask, Is the seat leather restored? and if so, I would like to know who did the great job!




The seat is very thick leather and was redone by Josh (stradalite)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 20, 2017)

Catfish says it all ! I just can't get my thumb up that far.......


----------



## bricycle (Jan 20, 2017)

Sounds weird, but "Glad to see you got the Shaft"! :eek:


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 20, 2017)

!


----------



## Mickeymike (Jan 20, 2017)

Check my 1899 pierce shaft drive out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickeymike (Jan 20, 2017)

Help with Pierce chainless shaft drive restoration questions

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...&share_tid=76478&share_fid=43298&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickeymike (Jan 20, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/help-with-pierce-chainless-shaft-drive-restoration-questions.76478/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 22, 2017)

That's a beautiful machine, great job!


----------



## olderthandirt (Feb 15, 2017)

i am wondering if you can bend over far enough to ride her ? then could you ever stand up straight afterward ?


----------



## Velo-dream (Feb 16, 2017)

very nice, congratzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mickeymike (Feb 19, 2017)

Yes I can ride it, but never out doors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 19, 2017)

Great job Nate. I've ridden my chain drive version and its up there--and I'm a lot shorter than you! Glad to see you were able to preserve the original finish of the bike. The nickel on my bike is totally shot so I will probably wind up doing a full restoration at some point. V/r Shawn


----------

